# Sim City: Electronic Arts schließt Maxis Emeryville



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Electronic Arts schließt Maxis Emeryville*

					Electronic Arts hat das einstige Hauptquartier von Maxis in Emeryville geschlossen. Hier wurden Spiele wie Sim City und Spore entwickelt, aber auch die ersten Die-Sims-Teile. Alle Details zum aktuellen Kenntnisstand finden Sie hier.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Electronic Arts schließt Maxis Emeryville*


----------



## KennyKiller (5. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Electronic Arts schließt Maxis Emeryville*

Wirklich eine sehr traurige Nachricht. Ich habe Die Sims bis zur zweiten Reihe und fast alle Sim City gespielt und für mich waren es eine der besten Spielereihen die es gab, bis es dann alles mit der Sims 3 Reihe und Sim City 5 den Bach runter ging. Obwohl ich Sims 3 nie gespielt habe, soll es ja immerhin noch spielbar gewesen sein, im Gegensatz zu Sim City 5, wo einfach alles von vorne bis hinten verbuggt war. Dazu kam dann noch diese wirklich krankhafte DLC-Politik von EA. Ich sehe es ein mal 20-40€ für 30 oder mehr Karten in BF zu zahlen aber keine ~5€ für EIN popeliges Gebäude oder über 20€ für ein paar Möbel.

Hat die Schließung von Maxis wohl was mit dem Release von Cities: Skylines von Paradox Interactive zu tun? Sieht EA ein, dass sie diesem neun-köpfigen Entwicklerteam aus Schweden nicht ansatzweise das Wasser reichen können? Nennt mich verrückt aber ich glaube das könnte ein Grund sein.


----------



## criss vaughn (5. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Electronic Arts schließt Maxis Emeryville*



KennyKiller schrieb:


> Wirklich eine sehr traurige Nachricht. Ich habe Die Sims bis zur zweiten Reihe und fast alle Sim City gespielt und für mich waren es eine der besten Spielereihen die es gab, bis es dann alles mit der Sims 3 Reihe und Sim City 5 den Bach runter ging. Obwohl ich Sims 3 nie gespielt habe, soll es ja immerhin noch spielbar gewesen sein, im Gegensatz zu Sim City 5, wo einfach alles von vorne bis hinten verbuggt war. Dazu kam dann noch diese wirklich krankhafte DLC-Politik von EA. Ich sehe es ein mal 20-40€ für 30 oder mehr Karten in BF zu zahlen aber keine ~5€ für EIN popeliges Gebäude oder über 20€ für ein paar Möbel.
> 
> Hat die Schließung von Maxis wohl was mit dem Release von Cities: Skylines von Paradox Interactive zu tun? Sieht EA ein, dass sie diesem neun-köpfigen Entwicklerteam aus Schweden nicht ansatzweise das Wasser reichen können? Nennt mich verrückt aber ich glaube das könnte ein Grund sein.



EA macht das, was jeder Konzern tut: Es bestraft die Mitarbeiter. Dass allerdings die abgegebene Leistung auf dessen beruht, was die EA-Führungskräfte / Projektleiter verlangt haben, interessiert keinen - es ist selten so, dass die Schuld den Berg hochgetragen wird .. meistens reicht man sie bis ins Tal durch^^


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Electronic Arts schließt Maxis Emeryville*



criss vaughn schrieb:


> EA macht das, was jeder Konzern tut: Es bestraft die Mitarbeiter. Dass allerdings die abgegebene Leistung auf dessen beruht, was die EA-Führungskräfte / Projektleiter verlangt haben, interessiert keinen - es ist selten so, dass die Schuld den Berg hochgetragen wird .. meistens reicht man sie bis ins Tal durch^^



Na die haben doch auch die Schuld. Oder denkst du wirklich, dass Managern, die mit Millionen bezahlt werden, für die Kohle jemals Fehlentscheidungen liegen lassen oder sogar Fehler machen? Narr!


----------



## ein_schelm (7. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Electronic Arts schließt Maxis Emeryville*

Überrascht hat mich die Meldung nicht wirklich... 
Aber mit welcher Begründung wollen sie die Sims Spiele fortführen? Das EA mit Sims 4 und SimCity nicht zufrieden ist, das dürfte wohl klar sein. Aber welcher Entwickler hätte das besser gemacht?

Sims 4 ist eben ganz klar darauf ausgelegt - das sich die Leute diese teuren DLCs besorgen. Gut das die Spieler doch nicht jeden quatsch mitmachen! 
Und SimCity war einfach nur Müll! Die kleinen Bauflächen geht gegen jedes Konzept einer Städte-Simulation! Ich denke hier wurde etwas entwickelt das von Anfang an zum Scheitern Verurteilt war. Vermutlich hat EA diese Totgeburt trotzdem auf den Markt geworfen. 

Achja Cities Skyline hab ich direkt mal Vorbestellt! Mit 28 € auch ein cooles Angebot! Statt DLCs álla Sims gibts hier Steam-Workshop.


----------



## Desertdelphin (21. März 2015)

*AW: Sim City: Electronic Arts schließt Maxis Emeryville*

Trotzdem ist es anerkannter "Fakt" das man als Führungskraft mehr Gehalt bekommen muss, da man ja viel mehr Verantwortung trägt...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------

